# أقوي عروض استضافة المواقع من المناهري فور هوست لأستضافة المواقع المسيحية



## mina110 (11 مايو 2009)

+ بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله واحد امين +
يسر شركة المناهري فور هوست
لاستضافة المواقع المسيحية
ان تعلن عن اقوي عروضها

اقل اسعار الان امتلك موقعك علي الانترنت او منتداك باقل اسعار
تركيب منتدي مجانا 
الان اطلب موقعك في خلال ساعه من الدفع تستلم موقع او منتداك
دعم فني 24 ساعه متاح

كما يسعدنا ان نقدم خصم خاص لكل اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة

القنبلة الاولي :
( تخفيض علي مساحات اللينكس )
ال 1 جيجا ب 150 جنية
ال 2 جيجا ب 200 جنية
ال 3 جيجا ب 250 جنية
ال 5 جيجا ب 300 جنية
ال 10 جيجا ب 500 جنية
ال 25 جيجا ب 650 جنية
ال 50 جيجا ب 750 جنية
جميع الخطط السابقة تشمل الحصول علي الهدايا التالية :
* دومين من اختيارك " .com ,.net ,.org "
* تركيب نسخة منتدي احدث اصدار
* تركيب الهاكات التي ترغب بها
* عمل الحماية اللازمة لموقعك او منتداك
* تركيب 2 استايل مجانا
* دعم فني متواصل 24 ساعة علي مدار الاسبوع

القنبلة الثانية
( تخفيض علي مساحات الويندوز )
ال 5 جيجا ب 500 جنية
ال 10 جيجا ب 800 جنية
ال 25 جيجا ب 1300 جنية
ال 50 جيجا ب 1800 جنية
ال 100 جيجا ب 2300 جنية
ال 200 جيجا ب 2800 جنية
ال 250 جيجا ب 3200 جنية
جميع الخطط السابقة تشمل الحصول علي الهدايا التالية :
* دومين من اختيارك " .com ,.net ,.org "
* تركيب نسخة منتدي احدث اصدار
* تركيب الهاكات التي ترغب بها
* عمل الحماية اللازمة لموقعك او منتداك
* تركيب 2 استايل مجانا
* دعم فني متواصل 24 ساعة علي مدار الاسبوع

القنبلة الثالثة
( تخفيض علي أسعار البث المباشر " الراديو " )
ال 50 مستمع ب 80 جنية
ال 100 مستمع ب 150 جنية
ال 200 مستمع ب 320 جنية
ال 500 مستمع ب 580 جنية
ال 1000 مستمع ب 900 جنية
ال 2500 مستمع ب 2000 جنية
ال 5000 مستمع ب 3800 جنية

القنبلة الرابعة والاخيرة
( عرض موقع كامل )

مواصفات العرض

مساحة تخزينية : 150 جيجا
نقل بيانات : 1500 جيجا
نظام التشغيل : لينكس
نطاق فرعي : مفتوح
دعم فني : متواصل 24 ساعة
حساب FTP : مفتوح

وعند طلبك لهذا العــرض تحصــل مجانا علي :
* دومين من اختيارك " .com ,.net ,.org "
* دي جي شات " 50 زائر "
* راديو " 50 مستمع "
* تركيب منتدي أحدث اصدار
* عمل الحماية الخاصة لمنتداك
* تركيب الهاكات اللازمة التي يطلبها العميل
* تركيب 2 استايل
* تركيب السكربتات التي تطلبها
*دعم فني متواصل 24 ساعة يوميا

العروض السابقة سارية لفترة محدود
سارع الان بحجز موقعك وأغتنم الفرصة

من مميزاتنا

ضمان تواجد موقعك او منتداك على الشبكة 99.9% 
دعم فني 24 ساعة طوال الاسبوع 
30 يوم ضمان استعادة المبلغ 
لوحة التحكم الشهيرة CPanel أحدث اصدار 
عدد غير محدود لقواعد بيانات MySQL 
عدد لا نهائي من حسابات البريد. 
نظام تنبيه آلي عن محاولات الاختراق 
إعداد فوري و آلي خلال خمس دقائق

لطلب احد العروض السابقة او لمزيد من المعلومات يرجي 
الاتصال بنا علي : 0189031118
او زيارة موقعنا : http://elmnahry4host.net
أو زيارة منتدي الدعم : http://elmnahry4host.net/vb
أو الاتصال بقسم المبيعات : http://elmnahry4host.net/support

سعداء بخدمتكم

اذكرونا في صلواتكم

​


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2009)

mina110
مشكور

لما نعوز اي موقع ندخل 

موضوعك اكيد

مشكور


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير مينا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

